
Senate Rejects Auto Bailout Despite Intense Negotiations - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2008/12/11/auto-bailout-collapses-senate-despite-intense-negotiations/
======
gojomo
Play-by-play reporting on bailout politics is not really hacker news.

